# TV Shows on Netflix or Amazon Prime--what do you recommend?



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

One of the reasons I have my Kindle Fire (and my iPad, my Roku and my Logitech Revue  ) is for media consumption.  I like to have something to watch/listen to while I'm sewing.  I've just finished watching four seasons of Doc Martin and before that Army Wives on Netflix.  I'm thinking I'm going to start The Guardian with Simon Baker next.  Anyone watch this?  I like him on the Mentalist...

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I like the classics.  As my evil overlord will tell you, i have a major fondness for the old Mission:Impossible series with Peter Graves, which is available netflix streaming.  They also have a few seasons of Law and Order.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I just finished the first two seasons of Glee on Amazon Prime and didn't have any problems.  I watched on my Kindle Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I just finished the first two seasons of Glee on Amazon Prime and didn't have any problems. I watched on my Kindle Fire.


I enjoyed watching the back episodes of Glee, since I started watching it live in mid-run.



T.L. Haddix said:


> I like Midsomer Murders. Huh. That didn't sound right. Let's try this. I like the show, _Midsomer Murders._


Never heard of that? Tell me more!



telracs said:


> I like the classics. As my evil overlord will tell you, i have a major fondness for the old Mission:Impossible series with Peter Graves, which is available netflix streaming. They also have a few seasons of Law and Order.


I haven't watched those in years...sounds like a good switch in between new stuff! I never got into Law & Order....

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

There are a lot of classic TV shows on netflix streaming.  Dragnet, Adam-12, Emergency, Family Ties, A-Team, all the Star Treks, Sliders, Seaquest DSV.....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,108459.0.html

The above thread has suggestions from several folks.


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

First 6 seasons of _Foyle's War_ are now available for streaming on Netflix. _Inspector Lewis_ also. Now, if only they would add Morse...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Claw, I knew there was a thread before, but I remembered mostly movies.  Some good TV recommendations there, too!

Checking out Foyle's War...

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

telracs said:


> As my evil overlord will tell you, i have a major fondness for the old Mission:Impossible series with Peter Graves, which is available netflix streaming.


I thought she might swoon over one of those nice, clean-cut young policemen on Adam-12, but no, she has to carry a torch for a man frequently seen coming out of smoke-filled phone booths and who asks innocent teen-aged boys about Turkish prisons...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I thought she might swoon over one of those nice, clean-cut young policemen on Adam-12, but no, she has to carry a torch for a man frequently seen coming out of smoke-filled phone booths and who asks innocent teen-aged boys about Turkish prisons...


um, he never smokes in phone booths, and I have no clue what you're talking about Turkish prisons....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> um, he never smokes in phone booths, and I have no clue what you're talking about Turkish prisons....


Airplane....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

telracs said:


> um, he never smokes in phone booths, and I have no clue what you're talking about Turkish prisons....


Perhaps he doesn't, but his tapes do! And it definitely gives him an odd reputation...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Perhaps he doesn't, but his tapes do! And it definitely gives him an odd reputation...


i think they used a phone booth TWICE in 75 episodes. get over yourself. you just don't like me ogling the good guys.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Airplane....


Thanks Betsy.

oh, and they also have Knightrider, Airwolf and other cheesy shows.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

telracs said:


> get over yourself. you just don't like me ogling the good guys.


It could be worse, you could have fallen for Maxwell Smart....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> It could be worse, you could have fallen for Maxwell Smart....


nah, he's got a girlfriend.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Have you tried Murdoch Mysteries?  I'm not sure if it's on Prime, but it's a great series that DH and I are hooked on.  It's a Canadian show, so I don't think it's all that well known in the US


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> Have you tried Murdoch Mysteries? I'm not sure if it's on Prime, but it's a great series that DH and I are hooked on. It's a Canadian show, so I don't think it's all that well known in the US


Is that the Victorian Canadian doctor one?

it's on streaming if so...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> Have you tried Murdoch Mysteries? I'm not sure if it's on Prime, but it's a great series that DH and I are hooked on. It's a Canadian show, so I don't think it's all that well known in the US


Thanks, Alle! It sounds great, and in the first one, the Detective teams with Nikola Tesla...who I recently became intersted in...I have a Book Corner thread about him.

It's not free on Prime, but it is on Netflix streaming, as Scarlet says.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> It could be worse, you could have fallen for Maxwell Smart....


Is Get Smart on either Amazon or Netflix?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Is Get Smart on either Amazon or Netflix?


i think it's on netflix.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Is Get Smart on either Amazon or Netflix?


I just checked Netflix, and the classic tv show is not available for streaming there. They do have the DVDs available through their Disc program. They have a 1986 made-for-tv movie called Get Smart Again available (it does star Adams and Feldon, but I haven't seen it).

I don't know about Amazon's service.


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

Did folks catch _Lilyhammer_ on Netflix? We enjoyed it--sort of quirky, Steven Van Zandt. It was a series produced specifically for Netflix.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm thinking I'm going to start The Guardian with Simon Baker next. Anyone watch this? I like him on the Mentalist...
> 
> Betsy


I got into The Guardian series during its last (third) season on TV. I liked what I saw of it then. So I now have all three seasons on DVD. Haven't watched them as yet.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> One of the reasons I have my Kindle Fire (and my iPad, my Roku and my Logitech Revue ) is for media consumption. I like to have something to watch/listen to while I'm sewing. I've just finished watching four seasons of Doc Martin and before that Army Wives on Netflix. I'm thinking I'm going to start The Guardian with Simon Baker next. Anyone watch this? I like him on the Mentalist...
> 
> Betsy


Oh, thanks for mentioning The Guardian, I like Simon Baker


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I've been COMPLETELY sucked into Lark Rise to Candleford. Like... up until 2AM thinking I'll just watch one more episode sucked in... If you enjoy Downton Abbey, the guy who plays Bates plays a good man with a heart of gold in this series, too.

My other "completely sucked in" series is Zen. There is only one season, so savor it, but if you like the new Sherlock, you'll LOVE this one.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Steven Stickler said:


> First 6 seasons of _Foyle's War_ are now available for streaming on Netflix. _Inspector Lewis_ also. Now, if only they would add Morse...


I like Foyle's War a lot.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, finished watching all three seasons of the Guardian.  I enjoyed it and it made me appreciate what a good actor he is.  And Dabny Coleman as his father was wonderful.  The long term story arc wasn't quite what I expected.  The series had more of an edge than I thought it would.  I would definitely recommend it.

Now, to look through this thread for the next series...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to watch the Murdoch Mysteries that Alle suggested. As I said, it has Nikola Tessla in the first episode and I'm recently fascinated by him. It's opening with one of the Direct Current demonstrations that Edison's people actually did to show that DC was safer than Alternating Current,


Spoiler



electrocuting dogs


.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, finished watching all three seasons of the Guardian. I enjoyed it and it made me appreciate what a good actor he is. And Dabny Coleman as his father was wonderful. The long term story arc wasn't quite what I expected. The series had more of an edge than I thought it would. I would definitely recommend it.
> 
> Now, to look through this thread for the next series...
> 
> Betsy


It's probably too easy/obvious, but I'm enjoying the original Star Trek. They have "remastered" versions with reasonably modern special effects. I haven't seen most of these in literally thirty years, but am enjoying them again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> It's probably too easy/obvious, but I'm enjoying the original Star Trek. They have "remastered" versions with reasonably modern special effects. I haven't seen most of these in literally thirty years, but am enjoying them again.


I loved the original series. I never really got into any of the subsequent series, but I love the original!

btesy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Alle-

I have only two words to say about Murdoch Mysteries:

Yannick Bisson.

Oh, my.... *fans self.*
  

Betsy


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm partial to the Black Adder shows.  Currently free on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Alle-
> 
> I have only two words to say about Murdoch Mysteries:
> 
> ...


I know! For those of you who don't know:










Also, a quick question: DH and I are toying w/ the idea of cancelling Netflix's DVD subscription and getting Amazon Prime as well as Netflix instant streaming. How does Amazon compare to Netflix? I know they have a good portion of the same stuff, but do they have more/better, etc?


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

just ignore me, I might have a slight crush on a fictional character


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I am soooo with you.  Those eyes!

I already looked him up on the IMDB to see what else he's been in.  Not enough.  *pouts*

There's a lot of overlap, but enough content that differs that I'm happy with both.  I haven't gotten DVDs for years from Netflix.  Some things are free on Netflix that aren't on Amazon.  Amazon has some things that Netflix doesn't.  And since I would have Prime anyway without the Instant Video, I'm happy.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm. . . I might have to check out Mr Murdoch and his mysteries.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm. . . I might have to check out Mr Murdoch and his mysteries.


I didn't get to finish the Tessla episode last night...but it was very good as far as I got. Looking forward to watching more...

Betsy


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I didn't get to finish the Tessla episode last night...but it was very good as far as I got. Looking forward to watching more...
> 
> Betsy


it's a good series that is slightly steampunk-y and it makes me want to google things to find out if "such and such" really happened. Plus, Murdoch! 









and Constable Crabtree!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


>


I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A writer I'm fond of blogged about some advantages of Netflix and makes some viewing recommendations....

http://www.stevehockensmith.com/2012/05/and_we_liked_it_that_way.html


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for the link, HC. I see that in his list he recommends one of my recent picks, _Being Elmo_. I really recommend it too... I think I will print his recommendations and check them out.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I loved Being Elmo too. Not a show, but a great documentary. 

My top Netflix shows so far are:
- Battlestar Galactica
- How I Met Your Mother
- The IT Crowd


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

There's one big advantage of Netflix over Amazon. Netflix keep your place in the episode list and with Amazon, I have to remember where I left off.

Love Midsomer Murders but they don't have a whole lot of episodes. The Guardian is also a favorite. 

Rosemary and Thyme is a very light mystery about two lady gardeners who dig up bodies everywhere. Pam Ferris (Matilda and HP-2) is in it and that's why I watch. The mysteries aren't great, but I watch it before I go to bed and I don't get so keyed up with all the other mysteries I watch.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I've been in the mood for campy humor so I'm watching Hercules:The Legendary Journeys, and yes, I'll start Xena when I'm through


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just thought of a couple more. Numb3rs and Lie to Me.

If you like Stephen Fry, try Kingdom. Tony Slattery from the British Whose Line is it Anyway, is also on the show.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Finished the second of the Murdoch Mysteries yesterday while working on a craft project for a friend.  Still loving it.  I like the science and history.  Uh-huh.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it. 

Betsy


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm  having ACL reconstruction surgery in 2 weeks, and I am saving Murdoch Mysteries for a nice long marathon while I'm captive on the couch.  Gotta' have something to look forward to!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Finished the second of the Murdoch Mysteries yesterday while working on a craft project for a friend. Still loving it. I like the science and history. Uh-huh. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> Betsy


Just a random factoid, the cool "toys" Murdoch "invents" could be called Steampunk style.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

We love our Roku and Amazon Prime. We fired Netflix last year when they raised their rates substantially. Haven't missed them at all.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

as of yesterday, Amazon released an app to let iToy users (iPad, iTouch, etc) watch their videos on them.  Just search for Amazon Instant Video.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a direct link to the Amazon Prime Video app on iTunes:






Note that it's iPad only, as far as I can tell, not iPod Touch or iPhone.

Betsy


----------



## Misha Crews (Nov 11, 2010)

KateDanley said:


> I'll be in my bunk.


Bahahahahah! Love it.


----------



## Misha Crews (Nov 11, 2010)

We've been without TV service for years, so I'm a fiend for Netflix! Here are some of my favorites:

Psych (makes me LOL) 
Eureka (totally charming)
Burn Notice (surprisingly addictive)
Firefly (of course!)
Dollhouse (Joss Whedon rules)
Battlestar Galactica (both legendary versions are available)
How I Met Your Mother (again, legen -- don't make me say it!)
The Killing (except that only season 1 is currently available, and it ends on a cliffhanger)
Walking Dead (everybody loves zombies)
Supernatural (everybody also loves hot brothers who slay things that go bump in the night)
Vampire Diaries (more hot brothers; when are Dean Winchester and Damon Salvator going to team up?)

*catches breath* And that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned one of my personal favorites, Stargate: SG-1. I'm halfway through Season 6 of SG-1 for the second time - only 4.5 seasons to go! 

To be followed of course, by all 5 seasons of Stargate: Atlantis.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It's so much fun to set up a marathon of the shows I want to see when I want to see them. I can spend an entire day watching Deadliest Catch or Doc Martin.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It's so much fun to set up a marathon of the shows I want to see when I want to see them. I can spend an entire day watching Deadliest Catch or Doc Martin.


My dad just mentioned that they took Seasons 2-4 of Doc Martin off of Netflix.  He had of course been hoping that they would add Season 5 instead. You don't happen to know what Netflix's plan for that show is, do you?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not techie. I watch Netflix Instant movies and TV shows on my TV via TiVo. Isn't that streaming? I can't watch Amazon Prime Instant videos (free) on my TV via TiVo. Hmmmmm. So I e-mailed Jeff Bezos. This is the reply I got:



> I'm Deborah Hankins of Amazon.com's Executive Customer Relations team. Jeff Bezos received your email and asked me to respond on his behalf.
> 
> Thanks for letting us know of your interest in watching Prime Instant Video with your TiVo. As you know, while you can buy or rent Amazon Instant Videos, Prime Instant Videos are designed only for streaming. This functionality is not available through TiVo.
> 
> I've already let our Prime Instant Video team know of your interest and they'll keep your suggestion in mind as they plan improvements for the future.


So if you rent or by videos from Amazon, you download first and then watch? So that's not streaming? Am I streaming from Netflix? If so, why can't Amazon do that with Prime Instant via TiVo also? Hmmmmm. Are Amazon and TiVo not workin' together for their customers?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> My dad just mentioned that they took Seasons 2-4 of Doc Martin off of Netflix.  He had of course been hoping that they would add Season 5 instead. You don't happen to know what Netflix's plan for that show is, do you?


Didn't know that. But all four are still available through Amazon Prime. Season 5 is available for purchase but not amazon prime.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Didn't know that. But all four are still available through Amazon Prime. Season 5 is available for purchase but not amazon prime.


Interesting. I always thought Amazon Prime and Netflix had nearly identical selection. Well, I'm hoping that all of Doc Martin will be restored soon, because that's one of my parents' favorite TV shows.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

_Alfred Hitchcock Presents_ on Netflix.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

It didn't rock my world, but I watched a couple of episodes of the old show Adam-12 this week.  I enjoyed all the scenes of the 1960s....Spotted things like fallout shelter signs, an old-style Dairy Queen store sign, and of course the "antique" automobiles.  In one scene, they are called to the site of a marital squabble, and the wife sneers at the husband as she says "I have to work to help pay our bills."  It's not awesome, but it is a detailed view of the world as it was when I was a very small child (I dimly remember watching the show during its first run, this is the first time I've seen it since then).

I'm continuing to watch the original Star Trek, and enjoying the shows--Oddly, I am getting more enjoyment from the lesser shows that I didn't like as well--I usually remember the really excellent episodes in detail, but my memory of the more mundane shows is limited to bits and pieces, so I can enjoy the story and occasionally have the luxury to wonder what happens next.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> It didn't rock my world, but I watched a couple of episodes of the old show Adam-12 this week. I enjoyed all the scenes of the 1960s....Spotted things like fallout shelter signs, an old-style Dairy Queen store sign, and of course the "antique" automobiles. In one scene, they are called to the site of a marital squabble, and the wife sneers at the husband as she says "I have to work to help pay our bills." It's not awesome, but it is a detailed view of the world as it was when I was a very small child (I dimly remember watching the show during its first run, this is the first time I've seen it since then).
> 
> I'm continuing to watch the original Star Trek, and enjoying the shows--Oddly, I am getting more enjoyment from the lesser shows that I didn't like as well--I usually remember the really excellent episodes in detail, but my memory of the more mundane shows is limited to bits and pieces, so I can enjoy the story and occasionally have the luxury to wonder what happens next.


I watch Adam 12, Dragnet, Emergency! and Hill Street Blues on Hulu Plus.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Not any of the streaming services, but I've also been spending some time with old favorites -- MASH and Hogan's Heroes. But I'm getting them on a station called Me TV. I have DirecTV, don't know if it's a station on cable or DISH. They show a lot of older shows, I don't remember if Adam-12 or Emergency! are among them though (loved those back in the day). 

Not an old show -- did anyone else watch the first season of Hell on Wheels on AMC?  The first season is available on Netflix (also on Amazon but not free), or you can catch a marathon on AMC this Sunday before the season 2 premiere that night.  Set just after the Civil War, overall about the building of the transcontinental railroad but with sub-stories involved as well.  It's pretty cool.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Not an old show -- did anyone else watch the first season of Hell on Wheels on AMC? The first season is available on Netflix (also on Amazon but not free), or you can catch a marathon on AMC this Sunday before the season 2 premiere that night. Set just after the Civil War, overall about the building of the transcontinental railroad but with sub-stories involved as well. It's pretty cool.


I started that...and got behind and never caught up. Maybe I'll watch it on Netflix so I can be caught up for Sunday.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone know the answer to my question(s) upthread?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I'm not techie. I watch Netflix Instant movies and TV shows on my TV via TiVo. Isn't that streaming? I can't watch Amazon Prime Instant videos (free) on my TV via TiVo. Hmmmmm. So I e-mailed Jeff Bezos. This is the reply I got:
> 
> So if you rent or by videos from Amazon, you download first and then watch? So that's not streaming? Am I streaming from Netflix? If so, why can't Amazon do that with Prime Instant via TiVo also? Hmmmmm. Are Amazon and TiVo not workin' together for their customers?


I don't know anything about TiVo; someone else will have to answer that. I stream stuff generally, though the last thing I purchased said I could download to two devices. So someone else will have to answer your question.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I did find this however:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200111510



> Amazon and TiVo have partnered to allow you to purchase or rent selected videos from Amazon Instant Video and download them directly to your broadband-connected TiVo DVR. At this time, Prime instant videos are only available for streaming and cannot be viewed on a TiVo box.


Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I know that.  Ultimately guess questions are -- am I streaming when I'm viewing Netflix Instant (via TiVo)?  I thought so.  And if so, why can't I stream the free Amazon Prime Instant video?  I asked TiVo and got short, simple answer which really didn't tell me anything (that I could understand?).  And then asked / e-mailed Jeff Bezos and got the above answer.  Is it that Amazon and TiVo just don't get along in some way?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm reading the part that I quoted as saying that the videos are downloaded to the TiVo and then you view them; that they aren't streamed; you can "purchase or rent selected videos" and "download them directly" to your TiVo. It reads to me that you aren't streaming them when you watch them via TiVo.

If you go to the link, another part says:



> All TiVo DVR models that are compatible with Amazon Instant Video utilize progressive download to allow you to start watching a video using your TiVo DVR before it has fully downloaded. Amazon Instant Video also allows you to order videos online from Amazon.com and remotely send the download to your TiVo DVR.


so it might seem like it's streaming, but it's really downloading and then playing as it finishes downloading.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I know that. Ultimately guess questions are -- am I streaming when I'm viewing Netflix Instant (via TiVo)? I thought so. And if so, why can't I stream the free Amazon Prime Instant video? I asked TiVo and got short, simple answer which really didn't tell me anything (that I could understand?). And then asked / e-mailed Jeff Bezos and got the above answer. Is it that Amazon and TiVo just don't get along in some way?


I watch everything on my iPad, so I know nothing here.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I like Amazon.  I have had some bad experiences with NetFlix before.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, Betsy. But that's Amazon as it is now. I called Netflix. I _stream_ Netflix Instant videos via TiVo. So it seems Amazon and TiVo can't agree on whatever to allow streaming of Amazon Prime Instant video. WHY? Rhetorical "why" unless someone knows. *That makes me very unhappy.*

(I am e-mailing Deborah Hankins back and asking "WHY?")


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I added _Foyle's War_ and _Murdoch Mysteries_ as well as a documentary on The Grand Canyon.

Now GD and I are going to watch _Matilda_.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Netflix has so many good shows, either old ones to be revisited or ones you've never seen, or new ones that are far more convenient to watch than on TV.  Twilight Zone, X-Files, Kolchak the Nightstalker, Andy Griffith, Star Trek, South Park, Alfred Hitchcock, Twin Peaks, Cheers, etc etc etc.  Bob's Burgers is a funny new animated series they've recently added.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

PatrickWalts said:


> Netflix has so many good shows, either old ones to be revisited or ones you've never seen, or new ones that are far more convenient to watch than on TV. Twilight Zone, X-Files, Kolchak the Nightstalker, Andy Griffith, Star Trek, South Park, Alfred Hitchcock, Twin Peaks, Cheers, etc etc etc. Bob's Burgers is a funny new animated series they've recently added.


Forgot about Twin Peaks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

The Unusuals is available for free through Prime. I found it accidentally and I'm doubly sad because I missed this series when it came out and it only lasted one season.   But it is this weird cross between Northern Exposure and NYPD Blue. You really have to watch the show for that to make sense.  It has Jeremy Renner in it.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The Unusuals was a good one!

This is the further response I got to my question about Amazon Prime Instant videos not being available on my TV via TiVo:



> I really can't speculate on why this particular feature isn't offered for TiVo.
> 
> While I understand you're not happy, I can assure you we're constantly working on providing more features and I've shared your feedback with the appropriate team.
> 
> ...


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I had my knee surgery on Monday, and now have permission from myself to watch a Murdoch Mysteries marathon.  LOVE IT!  I didn't really get from the pictures just how appealing the star is, but he is fantastic.  My 2 daughters like it, too.  Thank you so much for mentioning it!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> I had my knee surgery on Monday, and now have permission from myself to watch a Murdoch Mysteries marathon. LOVE IT! I didn't really get from the pictures just how appealing the star is, but he is fantastic. My 2 daughters like it, too. Thank you so much for mentioning it!


I'm glad to pass on the Murdoch Madness! I really do enjoy the show and the historical aspect of forensics facinates me. I've also been enjoying a Masterpiece Theater show (a BBC show they put on PBS) called Inspecter Lewis. In case you've not noticed, I enjoy crime shows (and books)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I'm glad to pass on the Murdoch Madness! I really do enjoy the show and the historical aspect of forensics facinates me. I've also been enjoying a Masterpiece Theater show (a BBC show they put on PBS) called Inspecter Lewis. In case you've not noticed, I enjoy crime shows (and books)


Inspector Lewis is on Netflix. I watch it sometimes. I love crime shows, too. In fact, most of my Netflix queue is crime shows.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Inspector Lewis is on Netflix. I watch it sometimes. I love crime shows, too. In fact, most of my Netflix queue is crime shows.


It's also on Prime. Most of my shows are crime shows, but w/ a 3 yr old who is starting to repeat everything and a DH who thinks they are depressing, I only get to watch them during nap time (usually). DH watches shows like Warehouse 13 and White Collar (both on Netflix) or one of the Star Trek series (Netflix)


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Off topic from all of the yummy British awesomeness, have you watched the live action version of The Tick? It is ridiculous... and awesome.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

"Arrested Development" on Amazon Prime.  Somehow we never got around to watching it when it was airing, but I always suspected I'd like it.  I watched the first 4 episodes over the weekend - the first full video I've watched on my Fire, by the way, and loved it.  I told DH he needs to watch the first episode or two to see if he wants to watch also - otherwise I'll keep watching an episode or two before bed - and laughing out loud with the earbuds in - especially now that Netflix is going to produce new episodes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

All the Doc Martin episodes have been restored to netflix. I'm back to watching it again.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> All the Doc Martin episodes have been restored to Doc Martin. I'm back to watching it again.


Oh that's great news! Gonna tell my parents right away. I hope they add season/series 5 soon too!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Oh that's great news! Gonna tell my parents right away. I hope they add season/series 5 soon too!


It's available on DVD so I'm hoping we see it soon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Watching White Collar. Matt Bomer. <sizzle>


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Does anyone else have extremely poor picture quality on certain TV shows on Netflix?  Some of them are completely unwatchable.  "Amazing Stories" for one.  Or "Dragnet."  The frame rate or whatever it is makes it look like you're watching a sequence of still pictures that are changing really fast.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

The Stargate series have disappeared from Netflix!  Luckily, Amazon Prime still has them...at least for the time being.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

PatrickWalts said:


> Does anyone else have extremely poor picture quality on certain TV shows on Netflix? Some of them are completely unwatchable. "Amazing Stories" for one. Or "Dragnet." The frame rate or whatever it is makes it look like you're watching a sequence of still pictures that are changing really fast.


I watch Dragnet on Hulu Plus. I'll watch it on Netflix later tonight and let you know.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Raffles - adaptation of EW Hornung's stories about the gentleman thief. This ran on A&E back when the channel was new and they were showing a lot of British TV series that weren't well known in the US. 

The Racing Game - Mystery series adaptation of Dick Francis' novels. There are a couple other Dick Francis series and movies available.

Wire in the Blood - Val McDermid's Tony Hill novels 

A Place of Execution - non Tony Hill story by Val McDermid 

I also tend to watch a lot of anime, Hikaru No Go, Death Note, and Darker than Black are favorites.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Just finished Army Wives seasons 1 - 5 via Netflix.  Enjoyed it more than I thought I would.  I thought some of the actors were kind of stiff -- or was it the characters?  I'm not a Kim Delaney fan.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I watch Dragnet on Hulu Plus. I'll watch it on Netflix later tonight and let you know.


It's only every few episodes, it's kind of random how it works. Some are normal, some are terrible.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just finished watching Cranford on Amazon.. free to stream for prime members and not ava to stream on Netflix. This a true gem of the BBC historical mini series (and trust me I have seen most of them), just a wonderful show. I also plan to watch Lark Rise to Candleford...also free for Primies !

I recently got a roku and I just love it... I watch more streaming now than I do TV. After this next season of Game of Thrones...I will get rid of HBO and possibly scale back my tv package a bit.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> I just finished watching Cranford on Amazon.. free to stream for prime members and not ava to stream on Netflix. This a true gem of the BBC historical mini series (and trust me I have seen most of them), just a wonderful show. I also plan to watch Lark Rise to Candleford...also free for Primies !
> 
> I recently got a roku and I just love it... I watch more streaming now than I do TV. After this next season of Game of Thrones...I will get rid of HBO and possibly scale back my tv package a bit.


I got rid of my cable entirely once I had my Roku. I'll have to catch Cranford.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I got rid of my cable entirely once I had my Roku. I'll have to catch Cranford.


I watched SIX straight episodes yesterday! Just could not stop... loved it.. it made laugh and cry. Easily in the top group of my all time favs, along with the original Upstairs Downstairs, The Forsyth Saga, The House of Elliot, Bleak House and The Duchess of Duke Street.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> I watched SIX straight episodes yesterday! Just could not stop... loved it.. it made laugh and cry. Easily in the top group of my all time favs, along with the original Upstairs Downstairs, The Forsyth Saga, The House of Elliot, Bleak House and The Duchess of Duke Street.


All good ones. I've got U/D on my Netflix queue.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Just skimmed the whole thread and I can't believe that nobody mentioned Friday Night Lights. Well, actually I can because nobody seems to have heard of this wonderful series, or if they have, they think it's a show about highschool and football players, but it isn't. It has the most realistic marriage ever portrayed on television in Eric and Tami Taylor, who as the football coach and a counselor/principal respectively, are the hub of the series--not the kids. The teens though, are also very compelling--from Julie Taylor, who resented football her whole life until she fell for Matt Saracen, the quarterback. Matt isn't the stereotypical quarterback though. He's shy and unsure--thrust into the starting quarterback role after the first stringer has a devastating injury--he's dealing with having to be the caregiver of his ailing grandmother because his mom is MIA and his dad is a stationed in Iraq. His grandmother was supposed to be his guardian, but at 16, he's dealing with her worsening dementia, working a part-time job and playing football.

Someone described the characters as onions and each week, another layer was peeled back revealing more about them. You think you know who the star running back is, or the bad girl, or the perfect homecoming queen, but as the series progressed, you find that they are much more complex than that.

Anyway, not sure why I'm going into detail. In six years, I've never managed to convince anyone to watch the show.  I lent my brother and his wife, who I know would have loved it, the first season dvd set. They had it well over a year and just returned it to me without watching it. Oh well. Still, it's hard not to keep trying.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

MaryMcDonald said:


> Just skimmed the whole thread and I can't believe that nobody mentioned Friday Night Lights. Well, actually I can because nobody seems to have heard of this wonderful series, or if they have, they think it's a show about highschool and football players, but it isn't. It has the most realistic marriage ever portrayed on television in Eric and Tami Taylor, who as the football coach and a counselor/principal respectively, are the hub of the series--not the kids. The teens though, are also very compelling--from Julie Taylor, who resented football her whole life until she fell for Matt Saracen, the quarterback. Matt isn't the stereotypical quarterback though. He's shy and unsure--thrust into the starting quarterback role after the first stringer has a devastating injury--he's dealing with having to be the caregiver of his ailing grandmother because his mom is MIA and his dad is a stationed in Iraq. His grandmother was supposed to be his guardian, but at 16, he's dealing with her worsening dementia, working a part-time job and playing football.
> 
> Someone described the characters as onions and each week, another layer was peeled back revealing more about them. You think you know who the star running back is, or the bad girl, or the perfect homecoming queen, but as the series progressed, you find that they are much more complex than that.
> 
> Anyway, not sure why I'm going into detail. In six years, I've never managed to convince anyone to watch the show.  I lent my brother and his wife, who I know would have loved it, the first season dvd set. They had it well over a year and just returned it to me without watching it. Oh well. Still, it's hard not to keep trying.


*raises hand!* A friend convinced me to watch FNL, and I devoured the whole thing on Netflix. One of my fave shows ever (along with Battlestar Galactica, the 2004 version).


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> *raises hand!* A friend convinced me to watch FNL, and I devoured the whole thing on Netflix. One of my fave shows ever (along with Battlestar Galactica, the 2004 version).


Nice! I have almost given up trying to get people to watch. Instead, I stubbornly refuse to watch any of their shows they try to convince me to watch. It's very immature of me. lol.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

MaryMcDonald said:


> Nice! I have almost given up trying to get people to watch. Instead, I stubbornly refuse to watch any of their shows they try to convince me to watch. It's very immature of me. lol.


We're huge FNL fans, and so is my daughter (once I convinced her to watch). I think the problem is that folks think "it's a show about football, and I hate football (or sports)" and we can't get them to understand that it's about so much more. Life, love, friendship, commitment, consequences, etc etc. High school football is just the backdrop, lots of episodes had little or no game or even practice scenes. And yes, possibly the best and most accurate depiction of a "real" marriage ever. I'm still sad it's gone, but it's free to stream on Amazon Prime, not sure if it's all on Netflix. I could easily have a marathon.

We never buy DVDs of shows, but we did buy the DVD of one season of FNL when we'd caught up and couldn't rent it yet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay, I'll try it.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Meemo said:


> We're huge FNL fans, and so is my daughter (once I convinced her to watch). I think the problem is that folks think "it's a show about football, and I hate football (or sports)" and we can't get them to understand that it's about so much more. Life, love, friendship, commitment, consequences, etc etc. High school football is just the backdrop, lots of episodes had little or no game or even practice scenes. And yes, possibly the best and most accurate depiction of a "real" marriage ever. I'm still sad it's gone, but it's free to stream on Amazon Prime, not sure if it's all on Netflix. I could easily have a marathon.


Yes, exactly! The football aspect makes people really skeptical, but it's just a human drama against the backdrop of a small TX football town. If you're not from TX or not into football, it won't matter; it's just context. If you ARE into football and/or you ARE from TX, then it's just an added bonus.

And YES, omg, the fact that the entire show is based around a really positive marriage/family is probably my favorite thing about it. There was still so much tension and conflict in every episode, while maintaining that "wholesome-ness" that was so refreshing.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> I just finished watching Cranford on Amazon.. free to stream for prime members and not ava to stream on Netflix. This a true gem of the BBC historical mini series (and trust me I have seen most of them), just a wonderful show. I also plan to watch Lark Rise to Candleford...also free for Primies !
> 
> I recently got a roku and I just love it... I watch more streaming now than I do TV. After this next season of Game of Thrones...I will get rid of HBO and possibly scale back my tv package a bit.


I watched Cranford a couple years ago & remember liking it, but not much else... I'll have to watch it again. Recently finished watching Lark Rise to Candleford & loved it, I was so sorry for it to end!

Birdsong - Part 1, The Grand & The Buccaneers are also available on Prime & pretty good.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I love Friday Night Lights except for season 2. The Landry murder subplot was one of the most out of place things I've ever seen on a TV show. It was obviously added to grab ratings. So glad they pretty much never mention it again after it was over. Wasn't crazy about the whole Buddy adopting a underprivileged minority story either. Or Lyla becoming super religious. The only thing that stayed great that season was the Taylor family storyline. Probably the only season of a show that I like that I'm glad the writer's strike shortened. Every season after it was amazing.


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

Totally agree with all the FNL fans. Great show. Connie Britton and Kyle Chandler are terrific. I think the reason some folks were/are skeptical is that in some of the marketing it appeared to be a show about and for teenagers. (And yes, the Landry thing I also could have done without).

On a separate matter: it will be interesting to see the Netflix remake of House of Cards--I *think* all episodes go live on 2/1.

(ETA: *Think* bc I thought I read it but now can't remember where)


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I saw that in TV Guide also, Steven, about House of Cards.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

*House of Cards*

Netflix

IMDB

Description, comments, review


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I added FNL to my queue.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

JimJ said:


> I love Friday Night Lights except for season 2. The Landry murder subplot was one of the most out of place things I've ever seen on a TV show. It was obviously added to grab ratings. So glad they pretty much never mention it again after it was over. Wasn't crazy about the whole Buddy adopting a underprivileged minority story either. Or Lyla becoming super religious. The only thing that stayed great that season was the Taylor family storyline. Probably the only season of a show that I like that I'm glad the writer's strike shortened. Every season after it was amazing.


You know, I think I'm one of the few people that really liked Season 2. (1, 2 and 4 were my favorites.) All 3 things that you mentioned were actually things that I thought had been set up well by Season 1, and evolved the characters in ways that I thought were really positive. The writer's strike kind of "resolved" everything abruptly, though.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I've been watching some of the various TED Talks series lately. Each is about 15-20 minutes long, and they cover a wide range of topics. Not every single one is a winner, but quite a few were truly amazing, e.g.: Episode #1 of TEDTalks: Music Revolution, Eric Whitacre: A Virtual Choir 2,000 Voices Strong.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

JimJ said:


> I love Friday Night Lights except for season 2. The Landry murder subplot was one of the most out of place things I've ever seen on a TV show. It was obviously added to grab ratings. So glad they pretty much never mention it again after it was over. Wasn't crazy about the whole Buddy adopting a underprivileged minority story either. Or Lyla becoming super religious. The only thing that stayed great that season was the Taylor family storyline. Probably the only season of a show that I like that I'm glad the writer's strike shortened. Every season after it was amazing.


I wasn't crazy about the Landry murder and it's been admitted, now that the show is done, that the network wanted them to make the show more exciting, so that is why the writers did that--but the outcry from fans was so loud, that plot line died a quiet little death.

There were some great scenes in season two. The whole thing between Eric and Tami was great. Not sure if you remember the episode where Eric asks Tami if she got the 'greenlight'. lol. Loved it! As a mom of three, I could totally relate to that, and her plea for a few uninterrrupted hours of sleep instead.

I loved--loved! Season 4 and 5. After Coach, Tami and Matt, Vince was my favorite character.

Also, FYI, one of the authors here on KB, Jessica Tate, got to be an extra several times on FNL and said the actors are all just as nice off screen as they are on screen--especially Kyle Chandler, Connie Britton and Minka Kelly. At one point, they were doing a football game scene and all out in the stands. Connie, (Tami Taylor) was a row up from Jessica. A storm was brewing and Connie was so worried about all the extras out there with lightning in the distance. Jessica showed her her iPhone weather app, and Connie thought that was very cool. (This was one of the first iPhones, so those kinds of apps were still kind of new). Oh, and she got to pet Kyle Chandler's dog.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

MaryMcDonald said:


> I loved--loved! Season 4 and 5. After Coach, Tami and Matt, Vince was my favorite character.


Yeah I was pretty wary when so much of the cast turned over, but Season 4 was fabulous, and most of the new characters were great, especially Vince, Jess, Luke and Becky.



MaryMcDonald said:


> Also, FYI, one of the authors here on KB, Jessica Tate, got to be an extra several times on FNL and said the actors are all just as nice off screen as they are on screen--especially Kyle Chandler, Connie Britton and Minka Kelly. At one point, they were doing a football game scene and all out in the stands. Connie, (Tami Taylor) was a row up from Jessica. A storm was brewing and Connie was so worried about all the extras out there with lightning in the distance. Jessica showed her her iPhone weather app, and Connie thought that was very cool. (This was one of the first iPhones, so those kinds of apps were still kind of new). Oh, and she got to pet Kyle Chandler's dog.


So cool! I love when celebrities turn out to be awesome people too, and it's so hard to know/tell since we have no real interactions with them.

I believe Kyle Chandler has said that he feels FNL was the best project of his career, a life-changing experience.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

NogDog said:


> I've been watching some of the various TED Talks series lately. Each is about 15-20 minutes long, and they cover a wide range of topics. Not every single one is a winner, but quite a few were truly amazing, e.g.: Episode #1 of TEDTalks: Music Revolution, Eric Whitacre: A Virtual Choir 2,000 Voices Strong.


I've been watching them too. Are they on Netflix or Amazon? I've seen them on the Huffington Post on the weekends. There was one a few weeks ago about education that really struck me. Also, one about body language.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

MaryMcDonald said:


> I've been watching them too. Are they on Netflix or Amazon? I've seen them on the Huffington Post on the weekends. There was one a few weeks ago about education that really struck me. Also, one about body language.


I know some are on Netflix (possibly all) but you can also watch them on the TED.com site or on YouTube.

http://www.ted.com/

http://www.youtube.com/user/tedtalksdirector


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I've been watching the TED Talks on Netflix. As best I can tell from a couple quick searches, Amazon does not have the available for streaming.


----------



## runtmms (Aug 15, 2010)

So many great shows have been mentioned already. Here are some of my favs I didn't see mentioned - these are all on amazon.

Better off Ted 
Sherlock
Firefly
Pushing Daisies
The Dresden Files
Alias
Highlander
Jekyll
Dollhouse
Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Angel


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

MaryMcDonald said:


> I've been watching them too. Are they on Netflix or Amazon? I've seen them on the Huffington Post on the weekends. There was one a few weeks ago about education that really struck me. Also, one about body language.





Kristan Hoffman said:


> I know some are on Netflix (possibly all) but you can also watch them on the TED.com site or on YouTube.
> 
> http://www.ted.com/
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/tedtalksdirector


I believe there's also a TED app for the Fire and for iThings. That's where I've watched. Also on Roku boxes. Not sure about Apple TV.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Has everyone here watched Green Wing yet?  Oh. god.  It has ruined me for comedy forever.  It is the funniest thing I've ever seen.  Ever.  It has almost every one of my favorite British actors in there.  Watch through to Episode 2 before making any decisions on the series.  I finished watching it two weeks ago, went out and bought a region free DVD player so I could buy the boxed sets of all the series those actors have been on that we can't get here in the states.  And then just restarted the series a few nights ago.  I am in love.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I added FNL to my queue.


Yay! I hope you love it. Give it about three episodes. There are two kinds of people in the world--those who love FNL and those who haven't seen it.  (I stole that from an interview with the producer/writer of the show--he won an Emmy, btw.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MaryMcDonald said:


> Yay! I hope you love it. Give it about three episodes. There are two kinds of people in the world--those who love FNL and those who haven't seen it.  (I stole that from an interview with the producer/writer of the show--he won an Emmy, btw.)


I gave it one and a half episodes. Looked like it would be a great story, but it was shot like a home movie and that drove me crazy.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I gave it one and a half episodes. Looked like it would be a great story, but it was shot like a home movie and that drove me crazy.


That settles down a lot by about episode four, if I recall.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't know if you like mysteries, but I'm hooked on them and love watching:
Columbo
The Rockford Files
Murder She Wrote
Midsomer Murders
Cadfael

I like the fact that I can get both American and British mysteries.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Amy Corwin said:


> I don't know if you like mysteries, but I'm hooked on them and love watching:
> Columbo
> The Rockford Files
> Murder She Wrote
> ...


Mysteries are definitely my favorite.

Of all those, _Midsomer Murders_ is my fave. Have you tried _Inspector Lewis_? _Rosemary and Thyme_ isn't great. Quite fluffy, really, but I like to watch it at the end of the day when I don't need to get all wound up. And I like Pam Ferris. Quite a different role for her from Aunt Marge (Harry Potter) or Trunchbull (Matilda).


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Midsomer is my favorite, too.  I've seen a few of Inspector Lewis and liked them, but still like Midsomer the best.  I agree with you about Rosemary and Thyme, although I still like to watch an episode once in a while.

I really like the way Netflix has "opened the doors" for me as far as mystery series--I would probably never have been able to see those shows (or even know about it) without it.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well if mysteries are your think, I think Prime Suspect and of course Sherlock are the cream of the crop.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Well if mysteries are your think, I think Prime Suspect and of course Sherlock are the cream of the crop.


Sherlock, absolutely. Love it. I'll have to check out Prime Suspect. Looking it up now.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

runtmms said:


> So many great shows have been mentioned already. Here are some of my favs I didn't see mentioned - these are all on amazon.
> 
> Better off Ted
> Sherlock
> ...


If you like these types of shows, you'll like Lost Girl. The first 2 seasons are up on Netflix.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I've watched 3 episodes of House of Cards so far and I'm pretty much hooked. I love having the whole season available from day one. Would love to see more shows done like that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Well if mysteries are your think, I think Prime Suspect and of course Sherlock are the cream of the crop.


Love Helen Mirren. I was watching the first episode and thought I'd seen it before. When I looked it up, I saw there was a recent remake in the US. I like the Brit version better.


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

I use Netflix for movies but have not watched TV shows..


----------

